# Fresh water 55gal



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hello,

I am looking for some stocking help for my 55 gallon freshwater tank. It's the typical 4 foot long tank. I am undecided on how I want to stock the tank but I am thinking something like this.
3 Keyhole cichlid
3 Gold or honey gourami
2 German blue ram
6 Cory catfish

I am struggling a little though cause I need something now with color. Any suggestions.



Thanks!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Is it planted? Whats the filtration? Whats your substrate?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> Is it planted? Whats the filtration? Whats your substrate?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes the tank is moderately planted. I have basic aquarium rocks as the substrate and am currently running a Fluval c4 filter. And a 300 watt heater.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

You could do either 1 Angelfish, or a pair. I wouldn't recommend keeping more than 1 Gold Gourami in any tank. There is a VERY big difference in size and temperament between Gold and Honey Gourami, you know? The Gold is just a different color of the 3 Spot Gourami, which is around the same aggression level as an Angel, and get a maximum size of 6 inches. Usually Angelfish and Gouramis are fine, but some of the larger Gouramis can be unpredictable behavior-wise. People may get mad at me for saying this, but in a 55 you could get either a Snakeskin Gourami or Kissing Gourami, they both get around 8 inches in the aquarium, but are far more peaceful than their smaller relatives. Last but not least, the Honey Gourami! It gets around 2 inches, is usually pretty peaceful, but are also very shy. You could get multiple Honey Gouramis, but someone else will have to tell you the Male:Female ratio. I love Rams, they're one of my favorite Cichlids! They get along with most fish, but may have problems with bottom feeders like Cories, Plecos or certain shrimp. There are actually a surprising amount of peaceful Cichlids out there, but research is definitely needed (I've been running into that problem a lot lately!). Someone like tankman12 can tell you the max amount of Angels, Dwarf Cichlids and Gouramis you can do in there better than I could, but I'd say with the Angels you could max out a 4, Rams 6, Keyholes 4 or 6, Honey Gourami 5 (maybe), Gold Gourami 1, Snakeskin Gourami 1, Kissing Gourami 1. You can't do all of them together, this is just how many you can get individually.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Is the gravel smooth? If so than cories are good.

You could do this;
Pair of GBRs (raise your temp to 81-83)
Pair of keyholes 
3 gold gouramis isnt a great idea unless you know for sure you are getting all females or 1 male 2 females. Even then there still may be aggression.
3 true honeys (not the dwarf morph) would be good. I would do a group of pearls(1m/2f or 2m and 4f) personally.
6-10 cories
Add-
Nice big school (24-30) neons for color (i like a big school instead of a lot of small schools, just me though)
And some bushynose plecos
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> Is the gravel smooth? If so than cories are good.
> 
> You could do this;
> Pair of GBRs (raise your temp to 81-83)
> ...


Yes the rocks are smooth.

Will the keyholes eat the neons? 

So you recommend pearls over honey's is there any specific reason or personal preference?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

CrazedHoosier said:


> You could do either 1 Angelfish, or a pair. I wouldn't recommend keeping more than 1 Gold Gourami in any tank. There is a VERY big difference in size and temperament between Gold and Honey Gourami, you know? The Gold is just a different color of the 3 Spot Gourami, which is around the same aggression level as an Angel, and get a maximum size of 6 inches. Usually Angelfish and Gouramis are fine, but some of the larger Gouramis can be unpredictable behavior-wise. People may get mad at me for saying this, but in a 55 you could get either a Snakeskin Gourami or Kissing Gourami, they both get around 8 inches in the aquarium, but are far more peaceful than their smaller relatives. Last but not least, the Honey Gourami! It gets around 2 inches, is usually pretty peaceful, but are also very shy. You could get multiple Honey Gouramis, but someone else will have to tell you the Male:Female ratio. I love Rams, they're one of my favorite Cichlids! They get along with most fish, but may have problems with bottom feeders like Cories, Plecos or certain shrimp. There are actually a surprising amount of peaceful Cichlids out there, but research is definitely needed (I've been running into that problem a lot lately!). Someone like tankman12 can tell you the max amount of Angels, Dwarf Cichlids and Gouramis you can do in there better than I could, but I'd say with the Angels you could max out a 4, Rams 6, Keyholes 4 or 6, Honey Gourami 5 (maybe), Gold Gourami 1, Snakeskin Gourami 1, Kissing Gourami 1. You can't do all of them together, this is just how many you can get individually.


Thanks for the info, that's really well written!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm trying to find something either red or yellow also?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

If you get the keyholes small and they grow up with the neons than there will be no threat. Even if you get adults there is still a very small threat. I just like pearls over honeys. Also in your case since you want more colors. A male in breeding colors, has basically every color under the sun.

Yellow, you could do 1m/2-4f albino bushynose plecos.
Red, neons, serpaes, or white finned rosy tetras (more like a brownish red).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

I appreciate the help. Is there anything else that you recommend I change or add to create a better variety of colors?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well glofish if you want a lot of color. They arent natural fish (so i dont recommend them at first) but you could do a nice school of them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

I don't believe there are glofish in canada.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

So to summarize you would do
2 keyholes
2 gbr
3 pearls 
6-10 cories
20-30 neons
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I would probably change it around for stuff i really like. But with your list, ya i would do something like that. 

Also make sure you get a pair of GBRs and keyholes, cooler that way IMO. Also you could get a pair of gold rams if you want, for some yellow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> I would probably change it around for stuff i really like. But with your list, ya i would do something like that.
> 
> Also make sure you get a pair of GBRs and keyholes, cooler that way IMO. Also you could get a pair of gold rams if you want, for some yellow.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What would be your changes?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well this is just what i would personally do if i got a 55. I would make it very heavily planted (like my 29). Than i would do probably stuff i have in my 29 just more and some different things, so maybe 2 pairs of angels, 20 cardinals, 25 lambchop rasboras (not harlequins), 10 julii cories, 6 false network cories (if i could ever fine them again), 6 yoyo loaches, 7 otos, 5ish bushynose, maybe a gold nugget pleco, couple clowns plecos, pair of bolivian rams, pair of some other dwarf cichlids, maybe some electric rams. Maybe a group of pearls and only one angel or bring back some discus, im honestly not 100 percent sure what i would do cichlid/gourami wise. But it would be all blackwater fish. That is probably what i would do, i never really thought about it though. 

Or i may off just upgraded my reef... I have no idea.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

Tankman12, you have all that in you 29? How ever do you keep it clean?? You better have a good LFS because a lot of those things you won't find at your average Petsmart. I personally love Gold Nugget Plecos, they're one of my favorites!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

No of course not. My 29 gallon stock now is this;
1 angel
15 lambchop rasboras
12 cardinals
4 false networks (cant get more anywhere)
1 julii (plan on 5 or 6 total)
3 bushynose plecos
2 otos (soon to be 3 or 4)

Its heavily planted and i got a fluval 306, aqueon quiteflow 10, and a small powerhead. Also 50% water changes every week, usually.

Crazed my petco gets gold nuggets ;-) 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

Haha, that's better. I was like "he must of gotten some very mellow fish!". With some tanks it's ok to overstock sometimes, like Cichlid tanks. You have to overstock with those, or they'll kill eachother! In a community tank stocking is very tricky because, likewise with Cichlid tanks, if you get a big bad fish like and Angel, and put it with a bunch of Endlers, than the Angel might kill it. Community tanks are all about balance (That made me sound like a hippy!) How does your Angel fair with the flow, tankman12?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well i have the fluval in the corner aimed to the center of the tank. The aqueon is just for some more oxygen, and doesnt make to much flow. Then the powerhead is at the top to destroy the protein layer that comes. The flow isnt that bad, plants sway a little and fish swim around and seem very calm. The angel has basically grow up (had him since dime size) so he is pretty used to it and it a very thick fish.

Ya community tanks are about balancing. It is even more important in a planted tank, cuz the more plants you have the more fish. If you got more plants than fish than that is a plus. If you destroy that balance, be getting a lot more fish and have a lot more nuyrients than the plants eat. It will get bad pretty fast. 

I also have 3 yoyo loaches in my 29, forgot them 

Lets wait for flames to post something to continue this conversation. So it doesnt get off topic ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

I think that if you don't have a planted tank, than heavy filtration and an under gravel filter is a must! Not only do root-feeding plants "eat" waste, but they also stir up the sand which keeps toxic pockets (not exactly sure what they're really called) from forming in your substrate. Still, even an under gravel filter can't do the work plants can!

I didn't see your last post in time.... Lol.


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

Haha no you guys continue. The plants conversation is actually very interesting to me. Do you have a problem with over planting at all?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Only time it is a problem is when the fish literally cant swim. A very heavily planted tank, the fish actually like.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> Only time it is a problem is when the fish literally cant swim. A very heavily planted tank, the fish actually like.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Interesting cause you have a very heavily stocked tank to ad to all the plants. I would guess that to be very tight. 


Are keyhole cichlids restricting me to much of other things I could look at?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well the thing is my tank is stocked with pretty small fish. The bushynose hang out on the driftwood all day. The cories (smaller types) rest all day in the plants come out at night and when food goes in. The cardinals and lambchops arent really big and go all over the place, yoyos are still babies, otos are always in the plants, and the angel does what he wants. When you have a heavily planted tank and a pretty good stock you have to sort of think where are the fish going to swim. My 29 in open in one area with now some dwarf hairgrass on the bottom so it is still planted but they have the while room to swim in. There are many different styles of a heavily planted tank. You can have one with tall plantes or like a tank with all carpet plants (forget the name) is still considered heavily planted. There are all different forms of a heavily planted tank. 

No keyholes are actually pretty peaceful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

Interestingly, Angelfish have tall bodies instead of deep, like most Cichlids. This is because their normal habitat is VERY heavily planted, and being tall bodied allows them to slip through plants very easily. Also, in nature they are striped vertically to help them blend in with the tall plants there! A lot of people don't know this, but Cardinal Tetras actually live in the same habitat as Angels. Just a some random facts!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

He is also tall and he is pretty thick (not wicked but he is good size) as well do to the current and the very good diet. Neons also live with angels. Also altum angels come from more of a river system (same with discus) and the lines actually resemble sticks and twigs. While rams and apistos come from areas with a lot of leaf litter. Also in the wild there isnt a lot of actually aquatic plants, many of them start in the water then grow out of the water. Than later leaves in the water die do to lack of light and algae build up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

Is your Angel male or female? Usually males are thicker, but females have eggs, so that's why they look thicker. I couldn't remember if it was just Cardinals or both that lived with Angelfish, so I just said Cardinals.

I was referring to Scalare Angelfish, since they're more common. I just saw he, haha sorry just forget that question!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya from what i know both. Cuz in the wild angels actually eat neons. Different in the aquarium hobby were the angels grow up with small fish. Which usually relieves the problem. 

Its a male. He isnt thick like with eggs at the stomach. I mean his body in general.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

Could I add some kribs?

Breeding is not something I am looking for. So I would preferably get 2 females. Is there another school that I could do or 3 more bigger fish like Borelli's? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya a pair of kribs would be cool. If you can find a scarlet male (make the regular males look ugly). Get some plecos and they will eat the eggs and that eliminates the breeding issue.

There are going to be a good amount of cichlidness going on. I would skip any other big fish. Another schooling fish is fine if you want. Neons or serpaes for the red and some albino zebra danios for the yellow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

With Kribs, they're the most aggressive out of the Dwarfs you are getting, and will also resign to the bottom of the tank. The Rams would be the first ones to lose in a fight, I don't really know how Keyholes would fair. I'd get either Keyholes or Kribs. Kribs are great parents, while they probably won't breed, they will get aggressive. I'm not saying don't get them, just approach with caution!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Two females will not cause any problems.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

So I can do
2 keyholes
2 gbr
2 kribs
3 honey gourami's 
7 cories
10 neons
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Pair of keyholes and gbrs. Than 2 female kribs right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> Pair of keyholes and gbrs. Than 2 female kribs right?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Preferably yes. 

I not big on plecos as I haven't seen any I like yet. So breeding would not be my favorite with the kribs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Okay than ya that would work. I would probably add a lot more neons or something that will add more top activity. Hatchets are great if you have a lid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> Okay than ya that would work. I would probably add a lot more neons or something that will add more top activity. Hatchets are great if you have a lid.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You think more neons? Not big on hatchets.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well like i said you could do up to 30. 

Do you like danios?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> Well like i said you could do up to 30.
> 
> Do you like danios?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No not a big danio fan. I find there appearance to be a little dull.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

How about congo tetras?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> How about congo tetras?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I do but I can't find them anywhere here
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

How about bloodfin tetras?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

Not bad yeah. Something like 8 of those.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm really just trying to find that one last thing to make the tank pop
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

Rummynose Tetras?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

So you could do something like this;
Breeding pair of keyholes
Breeding pair of gbrs
2 female kribs
7-10 cories (what type do you want?)
3 true honey gouramis, not type dwarfs (the dwarfs will kill each other)
15-20 neons (really only thing swimming in the middle, usual rule is one per every gallon or two)
10-15 bloodfins (will add a lot of top activity) 
Add an angel for show if you want or a pair of festive cichlids

With the tank being well filtered and planted, you will be fine with this stock.

Also if you can switch to sand or even just in the front. The rams and cories will like it a lot more.

The pair of keyholes will be awesome. Cuz they get good size and many people dont keep a pair of them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> So you could do something like this;
> Breeding pair of keyholes
> Breeding pair of gbrs
> 2 female kribs
> ...


I like most of that setup just not sold on the bloodfins. I'm not going to go with anymore bigger fish so it's more deciding on the second school. Not sold on more tetras as the second school.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

Do you like live-bearers?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I hate livebearers, messy, ugly looking, and everyone has them, just my thoughts though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

The most popular members of the live-bearer family are: Mollies, Guppies, Platies and Swordtails.


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

Is there a certain order that I should put the fish in?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

You should probably do the Cichlids last, and if the Cichlids the Angelfish. I'd do schooling fish first because they don't create territories.


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

Is a fire honey gourami the same as a honey gourami and how do you sex them young?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

The Honey Gourami is sometimes called Honey Sunset, Fire Sunset and at Petsmart they may call if Fire Gourami. It depends on how young you're talking about. I don't think you can sex them until they're around an inch, maybe.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

It really doesnt matter what order you do. None of these cichlids are aggressive. 

There are 3 types of honey gouramis
these are the ones you want-  Any other morph will eventually kill each other.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

Ok the fire gourami that I saw was a very light orange almost white but the were only half an inch. 

I found my other school of fish, I went with candy cane tetras. And 2 peppered cories. 

My lfs was out of keyholes and only had one female krib. So I figured I would wait till they got another female.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

Can you use pool filter sand in a planted tank?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

tankman12 said:


> It really doesnt matter what order you do. None of these cichlids are aggressive.
> 
> There are 3 types of honey gouramis
> these are the ones you want-  Any other morph will eventually kill each other.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There is only one Honey Gourami but they have a few different color morphs. None of the Honey's will kill each other, even wild type coloration.

Dwarf Gourami, however, will. They came in Neon/Powder Blue Dwarf, Regular Dwarf and Flame Dwarf Gourami.


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

Yes, pool filter sand is a great alternative to the regular, expensive sand. I actually use it in a few of my tanks, but make sure you clean it really well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

CrazedHoosier said:


> Yes, pool filter sand is a great alternative to the regular, expensive sand. I actually use it in a few of my tanks, but make sure you clean it really well!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Have you found it discolors at all. I have had sand that turned green from the algae growth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> There is only one Honey Gourami but they have a few different color morphs. None of the Honey's will kill each other, even wild type coloration.
> 
> Dwarf Gourami, however, will. They came in Neon/Powder Blue Dwarf, Regular Dwarf and Flame Dwarf Gourami.


So I am looking for honey gourami's. So a flame honey gourami is different correct?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

No, the only discolorment I could seen was from the fish waste.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

There's no discoloration to the sand, that was just the algae growing on top of the granuales which will happen if you have a certain type of algae. But the sand itself does not discolor.

I've never seen a "Flame" Honey gourami, just the Sunsets and Goldens along with my favorite of the three, the wild type coloration. Of course, each area tends to have its own name for the specific colors but the Honey's and Dwarfs have very different body shapes, if you look up pictures on google you can see the differences. Dwarfs are generally stockier and larger, Honey's don't get past 1.5 inches total body length, most stay around 1 inch though.


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

CrazedHoosier said:


> No, the only discolorment I could seen was from the fish waste.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Alright, and it cleans up well? Doesn't cloud your tank at all? I would do a good washing of it obviously but once it's in the tank it does cloud? Or when the fish move the sand
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> There's no discoloration to the sand, that was just the algae growing on top of the granuales which will happen if you have a certain type of algae. But the sand itself does not discolor.
> 
> I've never seen a "Flame" Honey gourami, just the Sunsets and Goldens along with my favorite of the three, the wild type coloration. Of course, each area tends to have its own name for the specific colors but the Honey's and Dwarfs have very different body shapes, if you look up pictures on google you can see the differences. Dwarfs are generally stockier and larger, Honey's don't get past 1.5 inches total body length, most stay around 1 inch though.


What's the best way to keep the algae off the sand. I will have my lights on 7-10 hours a day as it's a planet tank. Would a pleco help that or an aquarium safe liquid?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Flamesfan255 said:


> What's the best way to keep the algae off the sand. I will have my lights on 7-10 hours a day as it's a planet tank. Would a pleco help that or an aquarium safe liquid?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Algae comes about from an imbalance of things in the tank. Sometimes it's too much light or sometimes not enough light depending on the algae. Most of the time though it's from improper nutrients so like BGA (blue-green algae or cyanobacteria) comes from lack of potassium so you spot treat it with potassium to correct the problem.

I suggest just using lots of fast growing plants and you shouldn't have much of an issue. Pleco's don't each much algae, they just gnaw on driftwood all day and occasionally suck on the biofilm on the glass. Otos would be okay IF the tank is heavily planted and is very mature. A mature aquarium is generally around 6 months old and older, it means the tank has been cycled and adequate biofilm and algae have built up, the tank parameters should be stable because those fish are very sensitive and often die if not put in a mature aquarium.


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> Algae comes about from an imbalance of things in the tank. Sometimes it's too much light or sometimes not enough light depending on the algae. Most of the time though it's from improper nutrients so like BGA (blue-green algae or cyanobacteria) comes from lack of potassium so you spot treat it with potassium to correct the problem.
> 
> I suggest just using lots of fast growing plants and you shouldn't have much of an issue. Pleco's don't each much algae, they just gnaw on driftwood all day and occasionally suck on the biofilm on the glass. Otos would be okay IF the tank is heavily planted and is very mature. A mature aquarium is generally around 6 months old and older, it means the tank has been cycled and adequate biofilm and algae have built up, the tank parameters should be stable because those fish are very sensitive and often die if not put in a mature aquarium.


So a properly planted tank should reduce the algae.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Basically, and knowing what your plants need. It's about finding the perfect balance when it comes to planted tanks. One of my tanks is basically a self sufficient aquarium, I top off the water and do a small change time to time but pretty much it runs on its own because I found a decent balance with the fish stocking, the plant types, the lighting and nutrition for the plants (root tabs and liquid fertilizers).


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> Basically, and knowing what your plants need. It's about finding the perfect balance when it comes to planted tanks. One of my tanks is basically a self sufficient aquarium, I top off the water and do a small change time to time but pretty much it runs on its own because I found a decent balance with the fish stocking, the plant types, the lighting and nutrition for the plants (root tabs and liquid fertilizers).


Any plants you recommend? And any specific fertilizer you recommend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

What's your lighting situation? My apologies for not reading through the entire thread thoroughly so if you said it before, I'm sorry!

But any low light plants are generally great, Java ferns and Anubias are very easy to keep alive. Water Wisteria, Water Sprite, Vallisneria, dwarf lilies, Green Ludwigias, green cryptocorynes and java moss are very easy to keep. Amazon Swords need more light but they are generally easy to keep as well.

For ferts, I use basically any root tabs, there are some DIY ones you can make if you really want to but I've used API, SeaChem and actually at the moment I'm using Jobes Plant Sticks found in Wal-mart at the garden section for regular plants lol. I break them into three sections and stick them in the gravel/sand and replace every 2-3 months or so.

I also use SeaChem's Flourish and Excel. Flourish is the liquid fert which will feed your water column feeders like stem plants (water wisteria and water sprite among others), I use it twice in a week for my heavily planted tanks. Once a week for my less planted tanks. Then Excel is a carbon supplement so it's like CO2 on a smaller scale and I use that 1ml per 10 gallons once a day before my lights turn on 

However there are other ferts out there, those are just the ones that I use and have had good results with but others may have different ferts that they like as well which is fine. I don't really recommend API's fert stuff or other low end fertilizers since you'll be using more and eating up your money whereas SeaChem and other high end stuff is more concentrated so you get more bang for your buck ;-)


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> What's your lighting situation? My apologies for not reading through the entire thread thoroughly so if you said it before, I'm sorry!
> 
> But any low light plants are generally great, Java ferns and Anubias are very easy to keep alive. Water Wisteria, Water Sprite, Vallisneria, dwarf lilies, Green Ludwigias, green cryptocorynes and java moss are very easy to keep. Amazon Swords need more light but they are generally easy to keep as well.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't the jobes sticks be bad for your fish?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Nope, many things that are not "made" for the aquarium work just fine in the aquarium if proper research is done. There is nothing different about Jobes Plant Sticks than regular root tabs, they're basically made of the same nutrients and dissolve the same.


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> Nope, many things that are not "made" for the aquarium work just fine in the aquarium if proper research is done. There is nothing different about Jobes Plant Sticks than regular root tabs, they're basically made of the same nutrients and dissolve the same.


Do the fertilizers affect any level in your tank (ph.etc...) 

Does pool filter sand mess with your levels at all?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Nope, not that I've experienced at least. Root Tabs and Liquid Ferts won't but using CO2 will change your pH, the more CO2 the lower your pH IIRC, however most planted tank beginners don't use CO2 so you probably won't have to worry about that at all ^_^

The sand will not change it either.


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> Nope, not that I've experienced at least. Root Tabs and Liquid Ferts won't but using CO2 will change your pH, the more CO2 the lower your pH IIRC, however most planted tank beginners don't use CO2 so you probably won't have to worry about that at all ^_^
> 
> The sand will not change it either.



Good to know. I'm trying to decide if I want to change my rocks to sand. I would prefer not to have white sand like the pool filter sand but the colored options seem so over priced. And you have no issues with your plants in sand?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

Plants actually pretty prefer more loose, soft substrate. Gravel and rocks actually aren't recommended a whole bunch, unless its flourite gravel.


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

Ok so the final list I have come up with unless I see something that catches my eye.

2 female kribs
2 German blue rams (pair)
2 Keyholes (pair)
8 candy cane tetras
12 neon tetras
3 honey gouramis
4 peppered cories
4 emerald green cories


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> What's your lighting situation? My apologies for not reading through the entire thread thoroughly so if you said it before, I'm sorry!
> 
> But any low light plants are generally great, Java ferns and Anubias are very easy to keep alive. Water Wisteria, Water Sprite, Vallisneria, dwarf lilies, Green Ludwigias, green cryptocorynes and java moss are very easy to keep. Amazon Swords need more light but they are generally easy to keep as well.
> 
> ...



I bought the tank used and haven't done anything with the lighting. The light is a 40 watt t8 aqua glo.


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

Flamesfan255 said:


> Ok so the final list I have come up with unless I see something that catches my eye.
> 
> 2 female kribs
> 2 German blue rams (pair)
> ...


The honey gourami's are the only ones I'm not sold on. If anyone can recommend a good peaceful gourami!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

What type of Gourami are you looking for? Colorful, larger, most peaceful, smartest or group oriented Gouramis?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

CrazedHoosier said:


> What type of Gourami are you looking for? Colorful, larger, most peaceful, smartest or group oriented Gouramis?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Something in the colorful, peaceful, group oriented category.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

That's kind of hard to fill all those bills, but I'll try my best. One of my all time favorite Gouramis is the Banded Gourami! It is pretty peaceful, reaches up to 4 inches and can be kept in groups (but not as well as Honeys or Pearls can). They are also know as the Rainbow Gourami, Giant Gourami and Little Giant Gourami. I've kept a male Banded Gourami with a male Honey, they got along fine. Definitely don't do more than 1 male though, a good ratio would be 1 male: 3 female, but more females would be better (up to 5 females). Of course since they are larger and need more territory, you would have to reduce your stock a decent amount. This is also a rarer Gourami out there, so a lot of the information I have given is from personal experience. I have also successfully kept them with Paradise Fish and Angelfish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Pearl gouramis are your best bet, they are one of the most peaceful, IME.

You may want to do 6+ cories and in your size tank you wont have a problem. Also emerald greens arent actually cories.

I personally like sand more. I dont like pool filter sand (i works though). I like black, it makes the fish colors darker and makes them less shy. Just my opinion though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

Yes, out of all of them the Pearl Gourami would be the one that would enjoy friends the most. Black sand vs pool filter, pool filter looks more natural, but black makes the tank look cleaner and makes the fish's colors stand out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> Pearl gouramis are your best bet, they are one of the most peaceful, IME.
> 
> You may want to do 6+ cories and in your size tank you wont have a problem. Also emerald greens arent actually cories.
> 
> ...


Weird they have it listed online as a Cory on one of the stocking websites. The peppered is a Cory though correct. I may go with panda cories instead then.

So are pearls good community fish if I was to do 3 of them. And how can you sex them? 

And recommendations on where to get aquarium safe black sand. I would prefer black but have a hard time spending $20 a bag for a 20 pound bag. That's why I was thing the pool sand cause it's much much cheaper.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

CrazedHoosier said:


> That's kind of hard to fill all those bills, but I'll try my best. One of my all time favorite Gouramis is the Banded Gourami! It is pretty peaceful, reaches up to 4 inches and can be kept in groups (but not as well as Honeys or Pearls can). They are also know as the Rainbow Gourami, Giant Gourami and Little Giant Gourami. I've kept a male Banded Gourami with a male Honey, they got along fine. Definitely don't do more than 1 male though, a good ratio would be 1 male: 3 female, but more females would be better (up to 5 females). Of course since they are larger and need more territory, you would have to reduce your stock a decent amount. This is also a rarer Gourami out there, so a lot of the information I have given is from personal experience. I have also successfully kept them with Paradise Fish and Angelfish.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You must be in the states cause I have none of these options haha. I wish I did though. Nice fish!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

Albino and Panda Cories look really cool on black sand, just saying. Sexing Pearl Gouramis is quite easy, the dorsal fin on the male will be long and pointed, while the females will be short and round. Also, the male sometimes has more intense red/orange around its belly, but its not a for sure way to sex them. As for community fish, tankman12 will have to answer that for you as I've had, well... odd experiences.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

CrazedHoosier said:


> Albino and Panda Cories look really cool on black sand, just saying. Sexing Pearl Gouramis is quite easy, the dorsal fin on the male will be long and pointed, while the females will be short and round. Also, the male sometimes has more intense red/orange around its belly, but its not a for sure way to sex them. As for community fish, tankman12 will have to answer that for you as I've had, well... odd experiences.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Perfect. Do you know of any cheaper alternatives to the lfs sand. I really don't care to pay $100 for fish store sand.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

You could always use Black Diamond Blasting Sand, it is not inert however and will raise your pH some but it's nothing much to worry about if you acclimate your fish properly. It will also feed live plants. But you can get it generally at a tractor supply store or any sort of home improvement store usually. You may have to ask around for that one.


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> You could always use Black Diamond Blasting Sand, it is not inert however and will raise your pH some but it's nothing much to worry about if you acclimate your fish properly. It will also feed live plants. But you can get it generally at a tractor supply store or any sort of home improvement store usually. You may have to ask around for that one.


What's the best way to acclimate your fish to it. Also does it always keep the ph up or will it eventually decrease after water changes?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Back diamond sand is good. Three pearls would be nice (1m/2f or 3f). Yes peppers are a cory.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> Back diamond sand is good. Three pearls would be nice (1m/2f or 3f). Yes peppers are a cory.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have called everywhere and can't find the diamond sand so it's pool filter that I'm going with I think. Perfect I will do pearls instead of honey and drop the neons I think to make up for the bigger fish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well i used to have a pearl gourami on regular gravel did great. Than i changes to white sand, very skittish. Actually everything was. So i changes to black sand and everything is all good. I have rehomed the pearl before though. Also colors very washed out. Just my experience with white sand. Bright white sand isnt very natural (besides rainbows, reefs, livebearers, reefs, and some other). Yes there is white sand in every habitat, but with blackwater the water is well, almost black. So it isnt very intense. 

Maybe get a lot of floating plants(frogbit, dwarf water lettuce, hornwort) and you may have better results than i did.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

I agree, bright white sand does not look natural (and it looks dirty VERY easily). Pool filter sand isn't white though, it's a very natural looking beige color. Some fish that are more sensitive to light probably would like the black sand better, I'm thinking Ghost Catfish. I'd say pull filter sand, and black sand are one of the best looking options, as well as one of the best for your fish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well it depends on the brand of pool filter sand. Some are a VERY dark brown, which is okay. Than some are a very bright white, which i hate. I still think black or a very dark brown is best. But if you have shaded lights or like a blackwater setup, than white is better. Cuz black would make the tank really dark.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

So my only black San options are black diamond sand if I could fin it or aquarium sand. Correct?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Flame, you can chose whichever one you like the best. If you want white sand then go for it, if you want pool filter sand, that's perfectly fine too ^_^ after all, it's your tank 

On the Black Diamond, no it won't go away with water changes. Over a very long time (2-4 years or so, not exactly sure but I know it's over a year) the sand may lose its nutrients.

For acclimation, you should ALWAYS acclimate your fish when you bring them home. For one of the best and stress-free ways to acclimate the fish to your water is to use a Drip Acclimation, you can google that to learn more and watch some videos on YouTube on how to do it.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya you can use whatever you want. Im just saying what i recommend. If you do bright pool filter sand, get a lot of floating plants. Than you should be a lot better off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

I like everyone's input. I haven't done sand before so I wanna know all the pros and cons. If white sand is going to turn green in a year then I would rather do black.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Pros with white sand;
Easy to clean, cuz you can see the debris
Looks nice in most scapes

Cons;
Washes out many colors
You can see all the debris
With pool filter sand i heard many people get slime algae

Black sand pros;
Easy to clean, cuz you can see the debris if you look very closely. But definitely not as clear as white. So cleaner look IMO.
Makes plants look nice and bright
Many fish will have much darker colors and will not be as skittish
Also looks good in many scapes

Cons; 
Cant really think of any
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

Roughly how many pounds of sand is needed for a 55 gallon to have a decent base?


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I use playsand in all but one of my tanks and i love it. Its a nice natural color, not bright at all. And its cheap, about $5 for a 50 lb bag. Just be sure to rinse it really really well before using it. For your 55 gallon about 75 lbs would be plenty. You can find it at Lowes or Home Depot.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

For a 55 planted, you want at least 2 inches. More the better with most plant. So i would say maybe 75-100 pounds.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> For a 55 planted, you want at least 2 inches. More the better with most plant. So i would say maybe 75-100 pounds.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Perfect I went with black sand it looks really good. My only problem now is the lighting. I'm currently not interested in upgrading to a t5ho so I will stick with my t8 ballast. Any bulb recommendations that will help brighten the tank up a bit. I read you can use t5 bulbs as long as there not high output. Should be my last question I have finally haha. 

Thanks to everyone for all the help and input. My fish and I very much appreciate it!!!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Maybe get another fixture. Is it only 1 bulb?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> Maybe get another fixture. Is it only 1 bulb?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes it's only one bulb. I'm not to interested in getting a new fixture cause I like the way this looks an sits. Haven't seen this fixture anywhere before. Would a 6500k color spectrum work?


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Yes 6500K is good for planted tanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya a 6500k is what you want.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> Ya a 6500k is what you want.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Any recommendations on where to get bulbs cheap online? I have gone to my lfs and all the major home improvement stores around me but no one carries my size. I guess it's an odd size bulb at 42 inches.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I dont know of any off of the top of my head. Usually petco has them. But you could probably find a bunch off of ebay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

Amazon might also be worth a try.


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

CrazedHoosier said:


> Amazon might also be worth a try.


I have found a couple on there so that's awesome. 

Also what are your thoughts on adding 2 female fire mouths to my tank? Obviously it doesn't have to be with everything I can do a little adjusting to my list.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

2 females would work. A pair would be terrible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> 2 females would work. A pair would be terrible.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good to know. I'm not interested in any of my fish to breed as I don't care for the extra fish and don't want to have the territory issues in my tank. I would ideally like an all female tank.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Females would be the way to go. But still it would be a little bit of a risk.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> Females would be the way to go. But still it would be a little bit of a risk.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Worth the risk or will it be to restricting for future fish?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well what do you want your stock to be now?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> Well what do you want your stock to be now?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I wasn't happy with the lack of color on my list. I have 8 candy canes and 7 cories other then that I'm open to anything that is available to me in canada lol


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well firemouth may not be your best bet, cuz they arent the most colorful fish. 

Werent you going to do pearl gouramis, rams, and some other stuff? Also candy cane tetras, when happy can be very colorful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> Well firemouth may not be your best bet, cuz they arent the most colorful fish.
> 
> Werent you going to do pearl gouramis, rams, and some other stuff? Also candy cane tetras, when happy can be very colorful.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I do t find pearls very colorful. I like the opal one color the nice blue.


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> Well firemouth may not be your best bet, cuz they arent the most colorful fish.
> 
> Werent you going to do pearl gouramis, rams, and some other stuff? Also candy cane tetras, when happy can be very colorful.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I still don't mind my list, rams I know are very hard to keep. And keyholes lack color. I know they have good personality sometimes. I think my biggest thing is I'm over researching everything. I do daily research to see what's better then my list. My candy canes have great color now. The pearls don't show a lot of color and I'm having a tough time finding females. The rams are still a good choice once my tank is more established. I would like something blue but preferably no more schools.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Why don't you just do a cichlid tank instead? That way you can get tons of color. For blue you could do an Electric Blue Acara. They look like big Electric Blue Rams ^_^


----------



## Flamesfan255 (Sep 2, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> Why don't you just do a cichlid tank instead? That way you can get tons of color. For blue you could do an Electric Blue Acara. They look like big Electric Blue Rams ^_^


I have thought about it but I'm not huge on having to overstock the tank for aggression issues.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

You don't have to get aggressive fish though, like the Acara is only semi aggressive. It was just an option was all


----------

